# The British know how to put on an Air Show



## Milosh (Sep 11, 2010)

Duxford 2010


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6c3v9iihgw_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2vEaS1yXQA_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bcuOMkojwgg_

Make sure you crank up the audio.

Enjoy


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 11, 2010)

Its a lot easier for them to put on an airshow also , the distances involved makes it much cheaper as fuel costs which the airshow supplies are nominal compared to at least N American airshows , remember the airshow pays for the fuel for the aircraft and most aircraft in the UK are within a fuel tank . The other factor in UK airshows is the simple mass of humanity involved and not being able to get up an personal with either pilots or aircraft . I'll stick with Geneseo.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice. Wish I was still there.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 11, 2010)

Man I would have never left.


----------



## tail end charlie (Sep 11, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Its a lot easier for them to put on an airshow also , the distances involved makes it much cheaper as fuel costs which the airshow supplies are nominal compared to at least N American airshows , remember the airshow pays for the fuel for the aircraft and most aircraft in the UK are within a fuel tank . The other factor in UK airshows is the simple mass of humanity involved and not being able to get up an personal with either pilots or aircraft . I'll stick with Geneseo.



The best airshow I ever saw was put on by the RAF and USAF. Immediately before everyone mobilized to the middle east for the first Gulf war I was driving from north to south england. From Dishforth to Dartford the sky was full of all sorts of planes on training manouvers, great experience.


----------



## Milosh (Sep 11, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> Its a lot easier for them to put on an airshow also , the distances involved makes it much cheaper as fuel costs which the airshow supplies are nominal compared to at least N American airshows , remember the airshow pays for the fuel for the aircraft and most aircraft in the UK are within a fuel tank . The other factor in UK airshows is the simple mass of humanity involved and not being able to get up an personal with either pilots or aircraft . I'll stick with Geneseo.



Not sure if is like that every year at Duxford but this year was the BoB's 70th so I imagine they put more into the show.

The EAA Fly-in is huge and runs a week plus.

pbfoot, don't you have a flying museum a short trip down the road from you?

What did you all think of that 16 Spit formation fly by?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 11, 2010)

With 16 Spitfires I would put togheter an Circus operation to avenge the 1-4 in South Afrika, wacht out Angela Merkel 

Excellent Video by the way.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## pbfoot (Sep 12, 2010)

Milosh said:


> Not sure if is like that every year at Duxford but this year was the BoB's 70th so I imagine they put more into the show.
> 
> The EAA Fly-in is huge and runs a week plus.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry
I 'm spoiled and refuse to stand with a 100000 people to see that , when was the last time you saw 6 b17's 2 b24"s and a Lanc in formation or 26 T6's /harvards or my favourite 2 Hurris , 2 Spits a Lanc and a real 109 and I got to touch and see these beasts they weren't roped off
Not to be a smart ass but those airshows are far to large in crowd size for my liking , I like sitting in my lawn chair having a beverage and getting some pic and a tan. Hopefiully one day you can enjoy the same thing ans you'll understand


----------



## stona (Sep 12, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> I'm sorry
> I 'm spoiled and refuse to stand with a 100000 people to see that



It is the much publicised 70th anniversary of the BoB so it's hardly surprising that tens of thousands of mainly British people turned up to see it! Tickets are cheap too,at around 25 quid it's a cheap day out.
As for sixteen Spitfires you must appreciate the special relationship we have with this aircraft which,rightly or wrongly,has come to symbolise our resistance at a time when we did "stand alone". I've seen grown men get misty eyed just at the sound of a Merlin.
I couldn't make this show but usually at Duxford shows,as long as you turn up early enough, you can access the flight line and get up close with the aircraft. Then of course there is the excellent museum.
Steve


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 12, 2010)

I flew overseas to see it and never regretted it.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 12, 2010)

The original title of the the thread says the Brits have a better skill at putting together airshows and I originally stated its much easier to put on an airshow in the UK because of the small area involved the fuel costs are minimal compared to getting together an airshow in for example Calgary , to get any west coast birds to Calgary would cost a small fortune in fuel . Recently you had the Lanc and Vintage wings Corsair in Calgary I'll wager the amount of money spent to get the Lanc to the West coast was the equivilant to the whole BBMF flight costs for the year


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2010)

Great videos!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 12, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> .... to get any west coast birds to Calgary would cost a small fortune in fuel . Recently you had the Lanc and Vintage wings Corsair in Calgary I'll wager the amount of money spent to get the Lanc to the West coast was the equivilant to the whole BBMF flight costs for the year



I agree it would be expensive. Hence the $4000 per ride .


----------



## tail end charlie (Sep 12, 2010)

The 70th anniversary is the last major anniversary that most survivors will be able to see, by the time it is the 80th any survivors will be about or above 100yrs old. I would like to think a special effort was/is made for the vets not for the public on both sides of the pond.


----------

